# LTC why or why not thread



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2017)

The pawn shop near my work took had this 22 short that I threw down 20 bucks on to layaway with payments of 55 bucks for the next two months.

Wondering if I ought to get the LTC to legally carry it in my pocket or just legally have it in the glove box without an LTC

View attachment 3567


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Get your LTC. A pistol will do you absolutely zero good if it's not on your person.

Having said that, a .22 is not a great pistol for self defense. It doesn't have enough stopping power to take down someone quickly enough. A .380 or better yet, a 9mm with a magazine of hollow points is what you need.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 13, 2017)

Ditto Ron. A .22 short will slow them down, probably, but don't count on it stopping anyone.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 13, 2017)

x3 - get your CCP / LTC and yea, look to a 9MM for yer EDC.

Mine is a gen 3 Glock 19. Small enough to not print but enough stopping power to put down a threat if I need it.


----------



## DF (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll soon be getting my LCT.  It's a long story but I've been chasing it for a few years now.  Some towns make it about impossible.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2017)

That gun is only good for premeditated murders and fun at the range.  To really kill someone with it gotta do it mob style. 1 in the skull. The slug will bounce around inside the head and shred up the gray matter.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 13, 2017)

Here we have constitutional carry.  Definitely get a carry permit if your state requires.  I carry a Kahr PM .40, like the brothers said, .22 is small.  The purpose is to eliminate the threat, not to piss it off.  For all the guys who carry, consider getting insurance.  CCW Safe is $150/year for you and the Mrs.  If you are in a defensive shooting, even if you are in the clear, you stand a good chance of losing everything in lawsuits and legal fees.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 13, 2017)

You always get the LTC. You go for the highest license your state offers. Then you make the personal decision on how much you want to use it/what you want to do with it.

I have a class A, high capacity license in my gun-retarded state. I barely ever carry. I'm scared I will shoot someone.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 13, 2017)

Agreed on the .22
I carry an LCP 380 in a pocket holster. I would rather tote a 9mm, but the LCP fits comfortably and doesn't leave a huge silhouette that says " I have a big ass gun in my pocket"


----------



## automatondan (Jan 13, 2017)

Ya all the guys have already stated this, but that 22 would be handy for popping off maniacal squirrels while deer hunting, or plinking cans, but it is not suitable for self defense. Not even close to being suitable. Plus, reliability is one of the most important factors when looking for a self defense weapon for CC... You NEED to be able to rely upon your weapon at all times, everytime. IMHO, spending the coin to get a firearm that you KNOW will not have reliablity issues is the difference between life or dealth for yourself and your loved ones. Not something im willing to skimp on, ya know?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 13, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> Get your LTC. A pistol will do you absolutely zero good if it's not on your person.
> 
> Having said that, a .22 is not a great pistol for self defense. It doesn't have enough stopping power to take down someone quickly enough. A .380 or better yet, a 9mm with a magazine of hollow points is what you need.



my buddy whose a marine scout sniper always runs around with 2 - 9's, both with hollow points

hes a little loose in the head tho, he did too many tours in too short of a amount of time.  He'll stop by for a drink, or to smoke.......and then has to unload all his toys.  But shit, its fun, we end up cleaning and triple checking stuff.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm sure it won't blow any heads off but I think I better start small get the hang of it then get something bigger.

This will be my first hand gun (I have shot 22 rifles 410g 20g and 12g shotguns in the past).


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 13, 2017)

http://ccwsafe.com/the-reality-of-c...il&utm_term=0_a090be4da1-019f861e03-338783825

Here's a good article.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> http://ccwsafe.com/the-reality-of-c...il&utm_term=0_a090be4da1-019f861e03-338783825
> 
> Here's a good article.



Good read there BRICKS.

That's another thing that scares me about having a larger caliber weapon.

The chances of you killing a dude with a 380 or larger is a lot higher than just putting a couple 22 cal pills in someones belly.

Pretty sure that 22 short round is gunna hurt like a motherfukker and back someone off.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 14, 2017)

I think either way life's gonna be uncomfortable for a while.  There are very good defensive shooting courses that can be done as well as going to seminars related to defensive shooting situations.  It very important to know how to initially present yourself/the situation to LEO who initially respond to the scene.  Remember, you shoot to stop the attack. How that ends up, well, better broke than dead.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2017)

hickok45


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 14, 2017)

a 22 can kill a person or help with self defence, I mean it isnt  a preferred round for self defense, but in the right hands can be a valuable asset no doubt.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 14, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Good read there BRICKS.
> 
> That's another thing that scares me about having a larger caliber weapon.
> 
> ...



Dead men tell no tales


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Dead men tell no tales



In Gangland where jail birds die


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 14, 2017)

A while back I was in the market for a EDC and settled on 2 guns.  
EDC is a .44 special 5 shot revolver
Nightstand is a Browning Hi Power

I have had each of these in the past and like them both so I restocked.  

Zig I would hold off and wait.... go try out some other options at the range then decide.  I dont like that gun you showed for anything other than a paperweight.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 15, 2017)

^^^Dont know why I didnt think about this^^^ 
You should be able to go to a local indoor range and rent a plethora of different pistols and calibers for around $10 for a half hour (plus ammo cost). I usually do this every time im looking to buy a new pistol. I also usually compare it to something I know I shoot well as a side by side test... that way you know what you are getting...


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 15, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> Get your LTC. A pistol will do you absolutely zero good if it's not on your person.
> 
> Having said that, a .22 is not a great pistol for self defense. It doesn't have enough stopping power to take down someone quickly enough. A .380 or better yet, a 9mm with a magazine of hollow points is what you need.



I gotta agree with Iron here. No reason to have the pistol if you're not gonna carry it. I'd rather have it on me and not need it, than to need it and not have it on me. Especially something that small. Easy carry piece. Honestly, I'd use that as a secondary and possibly carry another pistol as well if I were going to carry that. Maybe make that a boot holstered piece. I would just want a larger caliber for my defense.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Dead men tell no tales



Nor do they file lawsuits.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nor do they file lawsuits.



Ah, but that's when the relatives crawl outta the woodwork


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2017)

IronSoul said:


> I gotta agree with Iron here. No reason to have the pistol if you're not gonna carry it. I'd rather have it on me and not need it, than to need it and not have it on me. Especially something that small. Easy carry piece. Honestly, I'd use that as a secondary and possibly carry another pistol as well if I were going to carry that. Maybe make that a boot holstered piece. I would just want a larger caliber for my defense.



The gun fits in a front or back pocket, I can't imagine myself walking around with anything bigger than that consistently.

Just want to get my foot in the door of the handgun world and this little 22 short caught my attention at the pawn shop.

It is legal here in Texas to have it in the glove box, at this stage in the game you wouldn't want me toting around a larger caliber weapon.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 15, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The gun fits in a front or back pocket, I can't imagine myself walking around with anything bigger than that consistently.
> 
> Just want to get my foot in the door of the handgun world and this little 22 short caught my attention at the pawn shop.
> 
> It is legal here in Texas to have it in the glove box, at this stage in the game you wouldn't want me toting around a larger caliber weapon.



Haha I hear you man. Any gun, is better than no gun!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 15, 2017)

It's better than nothing, yes, but just based on the pic an LCP isn't going to be much bigger at all.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 16, 2017)

I think we are not hitting on the primary concern here.... buying an old no-name semi-auto 22 pistol from a pawn shop.... reliability should be your number one concern here if you are looking for a weapon for self defense.... in my opinion, save your pennies up until you can afford something you know you can trust. This is just too much of a risk...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> It's better than nothing, yes, but just based on the pic an LCP isn't going to be much bigger at all.



View attachment 3577





automatondan said:


> buying an old no-name semi-auto 22 pistol from a pawn shop



The gun was manufactured in Spain and imported by Colt as a Colt Jr. the gun has a good reputation for reliability.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2017)

View attachment 3578


Kahr PM .40.  5 +1 chambered.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2017)

View attachment 3579


Astra Cub


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2017)

Totally get what you guys are saying and am having serious thoughts about sacrificing the 20 dollars I put down. 

Am now looking at 380 TCP brand new for around 200 bucks. http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/taurus-pt738-tcp-380-acp-semiautomatic-pistol#repChildCatid=1607226


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 16, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 3578
> 
> 
> Kahr PM .40.  5 +1 chambered.


Those are nice. Almost got one in 9 before I got another xds.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> It's better than nothing, yes, but just based on the pic an LCP isn't going to be much bigger at all.



I second the Ruger LCP. 

This is my S&W Bodyguard .380 6+1 but I would not recommend it. Pic is just to show size.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Those are nice. Almost got one in 9 before I got another xds.



I also have a Kahr CW 9mm, that's easy to carry too, but that one stays in the gym.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 17, 2017)

A bit off topic but I thought This might be a good time to mention:
I just read a write up in Firearms News about Rugers new 8 shot .357 revolver that is a mini flame thrower


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 17, 2017)

Zeigler I'll put this here since it sounds like your gun shopping somewhat.  I bought a Taurus .357 DA revolver years ago.  Actually jammed with one in the pipe.  Returned it for another, did the same thing.  They boys at the gun shop had a miserable time with Taurus customer service.  I got my Sig .357 instead.  I will NEVER buy a Taurus.  Yes they are less expensive, you get what you pay for.

BGH, I'm gonna make it a point to check out that Ruger .357.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 17, 2017)

^^^had a Taurus .44 special do the same thing I spend 150 more and got the Rossi I love that gun.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 17, 2017)

x3 on Taurus QC. I haven't been so unfortunate to own one first hand but I've heard the same from anyone that has.

This is potentially your life in your hands, Z. Spend the money where it counts.


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 17, 2017)

My every day carry is an M&P Shield 9mm. Critical duty rounds in it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 8, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> My every day carry is an M&P Shield 9mm. Critical duty rounds in it.



Those are nice bullets but they don't make anything for the chamber .380 or 38 special.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Those are nice bullets but they don't make anything for the chamber .380 or 38 special.


They do in critical defense. 


I switched over to polycase ARX ammo. It shoots sooo nice.


----------

